# MSDTC - Connection Problem [Resolved]



## jross1943 (Jan 18, 2007)

:4-dontkno Im trying to use this Windows XP SP2 machine to host a small website for our local intranet. I had a problem installing the IIS Snap-In and had to remove it and reinstall. Now, when I run (from the RUN command) dcomcfig the Component Services window opens. Then I select Computers. The "My Computer" icon has a red arrow pointing down. When I check the Application error log there are MANY instances of the same error "MDTC Client". The event properties show the following:
Failed to initialize the needed name objects. Error Specifics: d:\qxp_slp\com\com1x\dtc\dtc\msdtcprx\src\dtcinit.cpp:215, Pid: 3980
No Callstack,
CmdLine: C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235}

I notice it mentions drive D but that is the CD ROM.

Are there any suggestions as to how I might correct this?

Thanks for all you do.

John


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: MSDTC - Connection Problem*

Hi John,

Please go here to the Microsoft® Support Site, as it has some information regarding a _specific_ 'hotfix' to resolve your issue. (hopefully :grin

There is some further good information here; *here* and here too.

Give them a try and report back with the results and if there are any other queries/concerns.

Kind Regards,


----------



## jross1943 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: MSDTC - Connection Problem*

Sorry for the delay. I've certainly learned more about DTC than I ever knew. The hotfix referenced in your reply does not address my problem "specifically" and therefore MS Support won't let me have it. :upset: Do you suppose that a "repair" from the Windows disk will correct the problem? I think this is just a registry fubar but cannot find any reference by searching the registry for the bad link "d:\qxp_slp\com\com1x\dtc\dtc\msdtcprx\src\dtcinit.cpp:215, Pid: 3980". I'm concerned that a repair may not fix this. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
John


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: MSDTC - Connection Problem*

Hi again John, :wave:

You might like to try this workaround (you will need your Windows® XP SP2 CD).

Insert the Windows® XP CD in your drive. (Hold down the *Shift* Key to prevent it from starting.)

Go *Start* > *Run*...in the box type in *sfc /scannow*..please take note of the space between the *sfc* and the */* .
This is the System File Checker...it will scan all the Windows® core system files to ensure that they are in their respective correct places, and if not replace them from the CD.
During the scan you may be asked to *Insert the CD*, if this happens just go *retry* and let it do its thing.
One important point... while *sfc* it running, it is _not_ advisable to do any other work on the computer until the scan is complete. (This process will generally take around 45-65 minutes to complete).
Once finished, remove the CD and reboot your machine...all should be "Normal" (hopefully). :grin:

Post back with the result and if you have any further queries/concerns.

Regards,


----------



## jross1943 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: MSDTC - Connection Problem*

Additional Information: When I run (from the RUN command) dcomcfig the Component Services window opens. Then I select Computers. The "My Computer" icon has a red arrow pointing down. When I open "My Computer" three icons appear; "Com+ Applications", "Dcom config", and "Distributed Transaction Coordinator". 

Clicking on Com+ Applications produces the following: "Error Code 8004E00F -COM+ was unable to talk to the Microsoft Distributed Transaction Coordinator". 

The other two icons open and seem to work properly.

Hope this helps.

John


----------



## jross1943 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: MSDTC - Connection Problem*

Sorry, I posted the "Additional Information" before I saw your reply. I'll run scannow and post the results.

Thanks again,

John


----------



## jross1943 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: MSDTC - Connection Problem*

Well, running sfc -scannow didn't help. But, running a google search for the error code produced a link to http://support.microsftcom/kb/891801/en-us that provided instructions to reinstall MSDTC. The instructions were very complicated and involved lots of actions but the bottom line is IT WORKED :smile: I can now connect and will proceed.

Thanks for your help.

John


----------



## jross1943 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: MSDTC - Connection Problem*

I mistyped the link. It's actually http://support.microsoft.com/kb/891801/en-us

Sorry for the confusion.

John


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: MSDTC - Connection Problem*

Glad you got it sorted! :4-clap:


----------

